

A Decent Theme, Please - A slight rant on blog readability. - knowimloco
http://dontyouknowimlo.co/a-decent-theme-please/

======
tw334
Thanks for the post! I haven't blogged myself, but am looking to start, and
your post is a nice do's and dont's guide. I have a question: What did you use
to build/design your blog?

~~~
knowimloco
Just Wordpress with the "Publish" theme:
[http://wordpress.org/themes/publish](http://wordpress.org/themes/publish)

~~~
tw334
Thanks!

